# Cheap Chemex



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I was just looking for a cheaper place to buy a 6-cup Chemex as Hasbean and Coffeehit etc are all around the £40 mark. A quick google came up with this site;

http://www.thehomeonline.co.uk/prod.php?p=0&i=155

£31 for a 6-cup is roughly a tenner cheaper than most other shops I'd found. I've just ordered it along with some filters so I'll report back with delivery times (if it turns up







) hopefully this will help anyone on the hunt for a chemex









Cheers

Michael


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Yeah, I nearly got mine from these guys but ended up going to coffee hit because I've become far too careful with deals that seem too good to be true! I'm sure they are fine though


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Came home to a note behind the door from an attempted delivery from a courier company (not royal mail) yesterday . I am waiting on a part for my car being delivered so assumed it was that as it is quite bulky, collected this morning and it was the Chemex and filters  nice surprise there!

Very well packaged and rapid delivery! Only issue is they didn't include an invoice in the box and I didn't have one emailed to me so will need to chase that up, but otherwise a good service! Highly recommended.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Brilliant!! I'm so glad they are legit! I need three for the brewers cup and a £30 saving overall would be very welcome!


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Whoa. I was thinking about entering brewer's cup next year. It didn't occur to me that I'd have to buy two more of any brewing device! Plastic V60 it is then


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

haha! you could go Clever Dripper, they aren't too much? nice and easy to control variables too which will help alot when having to brew three identical coffees.


----------

